# Parsen einer XML mit JDOM ohne Doctype Declaration



## oldshoe (27. Jul 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte eine XML-Datei parsen für die mir eine URL vorliegt.
Leider scheitert dies wenn keine DOCTYPE DECLARATION existiert, wie bei 
http://wave.samsungmobile.com/flash/bin/xml/config.xml

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Mein Code:

```
public static String extractXMLContent(String xmlFileURL) {
        String result = "";
        Document document = null;
        SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
        try {
            URL url = new URL(xmlFileURL);
            document = builder.build(url);

        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        if (document != null) {
            System.out.println(document.toString());
             result= document.toString();
          }

        return result;

    }
```


----------



## Noctarius (27. Jul 2010)

Vermutlich musst du nur die Schema Validation deaktivieren.


----------



## oldshoe (28. Jul 2010)

Meinst du:


```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder(false);
```

Das habe ich auch schon probiert.;(


----------

